# HELP - How to change from KPA to PSI?



## camarosource (Jul 19, 2011)

2011 Cruze - I took my car to the local GM dealership the other day and when I got it back the Tire Pressure setting on the dashboard now says KPA rather than the standard PSI here in Canada and USA. 

I looked in the owners manual and shows that you can change the readout to US/IMPERIAL/METRIC. It's set to METRIC (ie. KM/h) however it makes it KPA for tire pressure. I changed it to US and IMPERIAL and they changed the Tire pressure to PSI HOWEVER also changes the speedometer to US MPH which is not what Canadian roads go by.

I went back to the dealer and they CLAIM you cannot do this but I am nearly 90% positive that I HAD PSI on the readout (how would I have known what to put in the tires when viewing the DIC then??) and the car has always been KM/h so that makes no sense!

of all places you would think the dealership who sells and fixes them should know..


----------



## Turbodsl Cruze (May 4, 2014)

With both Cruze's I've owned, I was only able to get a PSI reading when it was set to "US" or "Imperial". Metric will leave you with pressure reading in kPa. Don't think it's possible to have odometer in KM and pressure reading in PSI


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jdean9717 (Apr 20, 2015)

camarosource said:


> 2011 Cruze - I took my car to the local GM dealership the other day and when I got it back the Tire Pressure setting on the dashboard now says KPA rather than the standard PSI here in Canada and USA.
> 
> I looked in the owners manual and shows that you can change the readout to US/IMPERIAL/METRIC. It's set to METRIC (ie. KM/h) however it makes it KPA for tire pressure. I changed it to US and IMPERIAL and they changed the Tire pressure to PSI HOWEVER also changes the speedometer to US MPH which is not what Canadian roads go by.
> 
> ...


KPA is Metric which is what Canada. You should only be able to set either speed to kph and the tire pressure would have to be kpa or using Imperial you would get mph and the tire pressure would be psi. You can not have a combination or them being mixed.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Pascal wasn't even heard of until that ISO convention in 1971 where they invited all college professors to attend, that couldn't earn a dime in the real world, this is why they are professors. Also would lie and cheat like crazy to get a government grant and do exactly what they were told to say.

Defined as one newton of force per square meter (N/m[SUP]2[/SUP]) that is really a heck of a lot of area as compared to pounds per square inch. Newton is equal to 0.224808943871 pounds spread over an area of 1579.9969 square inches or *0.000145037738 *pound per square in.

Thus you end up with an extremely huge number with pascals. Recall professors in college wanting correct answers to six significant figures that meant doing long division to seven significant figures just so you couldn't use a slide rule. No such thing as cheap electronic calculator back then. And these were on extremely worthless networks, but had to do it to get a passing grade. Sure kept me away from girls which is about the only positive thing I can say about this. 

So all you have to do is to take your pascals and divide that by 6,894.75728 to get your answer in psi.

A kp is 1000 pascals and instead of dividing can multiply by the reciprocal of the divisor or by .14503773773020923.

Ha, I want your answer to six significant figures and no calculators permitted.

Never occurred to me before, those college professors wanted all those good looking girls to themselves. Ha, can say the same thing about marketing guys, use to refer to them as being fat and stupid, but maybe not so stupid either to get those girls all to themselves. But kept us busy with other projects, like putting 10 pounds of crap into a one pound package. Or designing a hundred buck part for 98 cents.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just use this

Convert kPa to psi Online Calculator


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

camarosource said:


> I went back to the dealer and they CLAIM you cannot do this but I am nearly 90% positive that I HAD PSI on the readout (how would I have known what to put in the tires when viewing the DIC then??) and the car has always been KM/h so that makes no sense!
> 
> of all places you would think the dealership who sells and fixes them should know..


theyre correct


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Aussie said:


> Just use this
> 
> Convert kPa to psi Online Calculator


Ha, no calculators permitted, but online where?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

NickD said:


> Ha, no calculators permitted, but online where?


Just click on the link and this comes up, I just did it now.

View attachment 144281


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

35 psi is 241 kilopascals, ha, just remember that number.

When in Italy was a bit stubborn about leaving my GPS in English measurements. But quickly switched it to metric, wrecked my brain doing the math. When in Rome do what the Romans do. 

What's this bit about how many kilometers per liter?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Because of the 50 MPG limit on the 2012 ECO's game display I've been running in metric just to get a better picture of my round trip commute MPG. I run my tires at 350 KPa.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> Because of the 50 MPG limit on the 2012 ECO's game display I've been running in metric just to get a better picture of my round trip commute MPG. I run my tires at 350 KPa.


That is, *50.76 psi.*


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Aussie said:


> That is, *50.76 psi.*


51 PSI tires.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, get one of these:










At the push of a button measures in PSI, Kpa, Bar, Kg/cm².

My bicycle tires are at 110 psi, boat trailer tires at 50 psi, motorhome at 65 psi, like my Cruze at 35 psi in the summer, 30 psi in the winter.


----------



## RIXSTER (Apr 13, 2015)

I was simply reading a thread and got a math lesson from NickD, my mind is still blown....


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

RIXSTER said:


> I was simply reading a thread and got a math lesson from NickD, my mind is still blown....


This will really blow your mind, units of pressure measurement.



 
[*]pascal (PA) = 1 N/sq.m = 10 dyne/sq.cm 
(6,894.8 PA = 1 psi) 
[*]atmosphere (atm) = 101,325 PA = 
14.696 psi 
[*]bar = 100,000 PA (1.0125 bar = 1 atm) 
 

 
[*]torr = mmHg (760 torr = 1 atm) 
[*]inches of water (27.708 in.H2O = 1 psi) 
[*]inches of mercury (29.921 in.Hg = 1 atm) 
[*]feet of water (2.307 ftH2O = 1 psi)
[*] 

For H20 and Hg instead of inches, can also be in millimeters, centimeters, meters, or even cubits or rods. Sure there are others, just listed the more common ones.


----------

